# Best Greater Daemon and daemonic gifts



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

Got the Daemons of chaos book a while back yay. Just wondering if anyone thought any of the greater daemons are better than one another. And what daemonic gifts should i consider giving them?
Thanks
Queer Farseer


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Really depends on what you want them for - magic or combat. Magic - obviously a tooled up Lord of Change. Combat wise - its a toss up between a Keeper and a Bloodthirster. Haven't seen an Unclean One run so I can really comment on it (other than its really slow).
Personally, I run a Keeper. Its WS9 (oh darn 1 less than a Bloodthirster), just as strong, has ASF and armor piercing. Add in Lvl 3 Magic - its a great all around. Downside is just a 5+ WS (although still T6) and a MV 10 (once again darn). 
Bloodthirsters can fly and can be tooled up with a good armor save and reroll missed hits in combat. Downside - no magic. Really depends on what your looking for though. . .


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Fatto(Great Unclean One) 
The worst one. He has alot of wounds and can have reg to be even harder to kill but thats about it. Nurgle do have some good gifts, but they are up and down depending on opponents army imho. And the nurgle spells arent the hottest...

Bloodthirster
Immortal Fury or bust! Rest can be mixed, either Axe o' daddy or Firestorm Blade are more or less mandatory.

Keeper of Secrets
I'd go for Spirit Swallower. There's scarcely anything more morale-eating then watching a 1 wound left GD suddenly have max wounds again. If not then Siren Song is a sure investment. Slaanesh spells are quite juicy too, consider making him a lvl 4 wizard.

Lord of Change
Lvl 4 wizard or bust! Dark Magister is mandatory, rest is basically about how much more points you wanna spend.

Hope it helps out


----------

